# Affordable Magnetic Stirrer/Ultrasonic Cleaner



## contrid (6/12/17)

Hi guys!

A friend of mine makes her own ejuices for personal use and I suggested to her to get a magnetic stirrer or ultrasonic cleaner to speed up the steeping process.

I suggested the Nitecore Magnetic Stirrer but it is too expensive. Are there any other, more affordable options out there that I can suggest? 

Thanks for your input I appreciate it very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/12/17)

Short of making your own from old computer parts and suchlike, I don't think there are more affordable ones. I don't use a stirrer, I mix far more than I vape so steeping isn't a problem. Time is the cheapest and best option for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## GregF (6/12/17)

I mix straight into the bottle so a stirrer wouldn't help me anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter (6/12/17)

Also searched for a cheapy alternative, best what i could find is either a small china one at $30 (aliexpress), or the PC fan diy route. Ended up leaving both and just shake it and let it steep its course.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands (6/12/17)

A two decimal scale , a good shake and lil time does the trick

I mix 200 ml batches if its a flavour I really enjoy, 10 or 30ml as "testers"

Reactions: Like 3


----------

